# Golf carts and Side by side on public road



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

I was in Port A/Rockport and saw that Golf cart and side by side being used. What does one need to do get one registered to be used? Also where on the coast can it be used? 

Is this restricted to Golf carts only? Can Polaris or Yamaha Viking be used too?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Most side by sides cannot be registered as they do not have VIN numbers. They have a seriel number but not a 17 digit VIN which is required to register a vehicle in Texas. Some small communities and gated communities allow them on their roads. Public beaches are considered public roadways thus it is illegal to ride on the beaches even though some areas allow it.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

HTM said:


> I was in Port A/Rockport and saw that Golf cart and side by side being used. What does one need to do get one registered to be used? Also where on the coast can it be used?
> 
> Is this restricted to Golf carts only? Can Polaris or Yamaha Viking be used too?


Here's some info;

http://www.cityofportaransas.org/pdf/golf_cart_info_and_regulations.pdf

http://txdmv.gov/motorists/buying-or-selling-a-vehicle/off-highway-vehicles


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

bearwhiz said:


> Most side by sides cannot be registered as they do not have VIN numbers. They have a seriel number but not a 17 digit VIN which is required to register a vehicle in Texas. Some small communities and gated communities allow them on their roads. Public beaches are considered public roadways thus it is illegal to ride on the beaches even though some areas allow it.


My RZR has a 17 digit VIN. The reason I can't register mine for road use is because the MSO says "This vehicle is not intended for, and may not be registered for on-road use", which is then transferred to the Title. This is how it was explained at the tax office when I Titled mine.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Rockport requires an inspection for golf carts. Rangers, mules, etc are not allowed on public streets.

http://www.cityofrockport.com/DocumentCenter/Home/View/2232


----------

